# WANTED: someone to drill and tap spy



## ffemt6263 (Sep 13, 2012)

Im looking for someone who will drill and tap a spare battery tail cap for my spy 007 to install a mcgizmo clip. If anyone thinks they can help pm me. Thanks.


----------

